# How are 2011 Shows going



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I haven't done a show yet this year, but 2010 wasn't bad and remarkably better than 2009. I had a lot of expectations for 2011, but some people who have done shows this year are seeing very poor sales. The shows they have told me about were annually good ones, but everyone was selling way below 2010 levels.

I'm going out into the show world in June, but just wondering what others have already seen.

Steve.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I did one show this year so far and it was in Tulsa. It was a 4 day show and Friday it rained all day, so it was a wash out. Overall I still made above my minimum goal to make it a profitable show.

So far I am happy!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

So far 2011 shows are down slightly for me from 2010, but still good. However, my online sales are up over the same period from last year. I suspect that shows are going to get worse as the year progresses because the economic climate is starting to deteriorate (again).


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have done four shows in this year and they net me about the same as last year…....here in west Texas.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hi Steve,
Are you coming to Charlotte for the Wood Expo in September?
Keith


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Keith - I have it on my calendar!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I did one show, back in March. Lots of interest but sales directly from that show haven't quite paid my expenses yet.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it worthwhile having a "show special" or two? If you want to fly to a show, it's hard to take much product with you, but maybe it's a necessity to draw the interest?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I didi my first ever show in May of this year and made a nice profit and have received several commissions. Enjoyed it so much and I have signed up for 2 additional shows in the fall. Lots of fun so far!
This is not much of a long track record but it has beeen a good one so far…


----------

